# It's snowing! Post your pics here...



## MaineMom (Nov 12, 2009)

Holy Crap I hope thats not coming to Maine!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

There's no way your husband could do that without Ike 

I was just outside with Daisy, got 54 pictures ... there has to be a few good ones in there! But it's COLD. And can't take pictures with gloves on so right now I'm thawing out! Pictures to come...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> There's no way your husband could do that without Ike
> 
> I was just outside with Daisy, got 54 pictures ... there has to be a few good ones in there! But it's COLD. And can't take pictures with gloves on so right now I'm thawing out! Pictures to come...


I'm on fireplace duty, so haven't been outside yet. Ike is LOVING this! It's his first taste of real snow.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Fireplace duty LOL, that's harsh :


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I got video! lol
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=0&release=101855692

The cat REALLY wanted to go out into it but knew it wasn't a good idea. He'd hover his paw over the snow then back up lol


















And a few of Hayden who is LOVING the snow. As seen in the video! lol She keeps shoving her head into the snow lol


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Your pictures are a look into my close future...LOL! The storm is headed my way but isn't here yet. I'm heading out to get in a little shopping before I'm snowed in tonight. *Fireplace duty* sounds great to me :


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

The pics of Hayden in the snow are too cute! Zep also LOVES to stick his head in the snow...we call him a "snow ostrich"...LOL. And the cat, that is one adorable kitty!  

Have fun in the snow everyone and be safe! 

Have to admit, i'm feeling a bit smug in the fact that we are not going to be getting all that snow here.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy says Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG...Daisy is just too much! I absolutely adore the last picture!! Looks like pure joy for Daisy!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Loved Hayden's video and Daisy's pics are great, especially love #4. Ike hasn't done much more than follow hubby around. He hasn't taken off with the zoomies yet, but I expect he will. He's inside warming up right now...gettin' ready for round 2.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

After a nice little "warm up", i'm sure Ike will be begging to go back out to "help" dad with the snow removal! I love the pic of Ike looking around like "what is this wonderful white stuff?!?!". Too cute! When the zoomies do hit (we all know they will...), please send pics of your adorable golden "blur" as he enjoys the snow!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

this is Northern Virginia...we have 16 inches so far.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

LOVE the pics Noey! They are beautiful dogs! I love how they look at you like "why are you not out here running around like a crazy person?!". Too cute for words!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Its snowing here in northern Illinois, but we have only abuot an inch on the ground, if that. Duffy and Teddy have been out playing in it this morning and are now all tired out and snoozing. I can't wait till we have some "real" snow! An inch? Bah, its just a sprinkling.

Kris


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> LOVE the pics Noey! They are beautiful dogs! I love how they look at you like "why are you not out here running around like a crazy person?!". Too cute for words!


um yes, all of the sudden they have to "go" every thirty minutes. They are even coming and getting us like "I really have to go"...Go out and play!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Central Illinois just got a dusting, but that was enough to get Bogey excited. He loves the snow more than anything. Here are a few shots from this morning's Chuck It session at the park.

Dear Santa,

I have been a very good boy this year. I mind my manners. Well, most of the time. I don’t chew up the house. I let Mommy sleep in on Saturdays. And I play nice with everyone. So can you please bring me a new kong and a brother for Christmas?!

Yours Truly,
Bogey *

*In picture #7 Bogey took a time out from playing in our sorry excuse for snow to say this little prayer to Santa.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Snow hasn't hit here yet, but I've got the snowblower and hopefully the camera ready!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Noey, your pics are great. Envy your talent behind the lens.
I think you have more snow than we do. It's after three and we've measured 15". I uploaded a video of Ike. As always, I move and talk through the entire video:doh:






FYI, I'm not talking to myself...Hubby's out of mic range.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Daisy looks purely royal... thanks for the shots everybody... I love it!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy says Merry Christmas !!


I LOVE the last photo. Perfect.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

All of you folks out on the east coast..... great pics! The furkids look great and seem to be enjoying the snowfall! Ike and Daisy and everyone! Be safe out there.

And Paula....... you know they make nice cabs for those Green Machines ...... ones with heaters .... lights.... a radio. Sure would make it easier to do that driveway.:::


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Parker and Tilley*

1st snow.....they had a ball!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I love everyone's pictures! This snow is insane, but Milly is loving it! I better charge my camera. We've got almost two feet - it's well past my knees. I'm not really sure how I'm going to go about shoveling my car out tomorrow, because I don't have a shovel. :doh:


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

We have 22 inches now but at the time is was 11 inches. And its going to snow until tomorrow am.. 
Lindsey, Nina and Stella playing in the snow.
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=r7pxdw&s=6


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

Normally I hate the cold and snow, but I was really looking forward to a significant snow fall for Sophie's first snow. This is the joke that we ended up with. haha Maybe we'll get more tonight??


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

oops...

















http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/picture.php?albumid=952&pictureid=8411


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Lovin' this snow! Borzoimom, you've got yourself 3 Tiggers there! I almost lost your blonde one in the snow. Looks like they were having a BALL! Am I the only person who talks nonsense while they're filming?!!!!

guess so....

Kelby's Dad....Hubby knows all about the 'Green' gadgets that accompany his Green Machine. I'm keeping him humble. You should see his brother's!!!


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

*From Southeastern Michigan*

Bad picture taking, but we had so much fun!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> I'm not really sure how I'm going to go about shoveling my car out tomorrow, because I don't have a shovel. :doh:


LOL, you've got 2 feet and you don't have a shovel? Oh dear. I'll send Daisy over! 

:burnout:


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

When it all ends, we are suppose to get 20-30 inches. Finn played in it but we didn't get any pics today.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff really enjoyed the snow this afternoon - just wait until tomorrow - it's REALLY snowing out there right now!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Griff really enjoyed the snow this afternoon - just wait until tomorrow - it's REALLY snowing out there right now!


Can't wait to see Griff's fun in the snow. Do you have any Jake Snow fun to share too? I'll be watching old Sam footage tonight. We have it on VHS but not to digital yet.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmm not sure if I have any Jake snow pics on this computer.. I'll have to check. (Thanks for thinking of him)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

OK my pups are very very jealous of your pups.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Hmm not sure if I have any Jake snow pics on this computer.. I'll have to check. (Thanks for thinking of him)


You're welcome....Jake's my hero. He's the longest lived Golden that I've 'met'....so to speak.

I have pics of Sam, but no video I can post yet.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

All the pics are wonderful!!! I must say I am a little jealous. Crockett is 2 years old and has never had the experience..... I would love to see his reaction if we were to get even a little bit. Who knows It could happen before winters over. We get really excited if we see snow here in the south!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Here are a few shots from Ct - it is not yet dawn but I snapped a few shots of their first time out; it looks like the storm is losing some of its punch for here. Towhee is in season and at her breeders so no shots of her (she is not being bred just being kept safe).

Faelan and Casey by the shed luckily not trying the teeter out










Caseyy right before the chase begins


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy says Merry Christmas !!


The fourth pic (and all the others) is awesome! You caught the energy of the Snow Angel!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie having fun in the snow! She loves the snow and likes to burrow in it as the last few pics show. It's still snowing right now!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Really loving all of these. This morning it was a winter wonderland - we got approx. 2' of snow! Griff is loving it! I call this his "funny ears" pic.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm jealous! Except I just got through shoveling about 10 inches and I'm worn out, I wouldn't know what to do with 2 feet LOL 

Griff is so handsome!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Really loving all of these. This morning it was a winter wonderland - we got approx. 2' of snow! Griff is loving it! I call this his "funny ears" pic.


I love it! It's like the picture of Maddie I posted, she looks like a snow bunny in hers.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

ok..so i take back my earlier post from yesterday...we ended up with about a foot of snow! and sophie had a blast!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sameli102 said:


> 1st snow.....they had a ball!!


these are fun. Great pictures


----------

